# electric beard trimmers for stubble look?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Apparently women prefer me with a little stubble. I used to just shave once a week or so, but I have been just using an electric hair clipper without a guard to get as close as I can. Seems to work out fine but makes a mess and maybe a bit big for the application. 

Curious if there is a better option? I see these little rotating blade shavers but thinking that would not really get in tight areas well? 

I also use this to trim chestiest and man scaping so would like a solution for all of this. Preferably a cordless. I am envisioning something that catches the hair? Maybe I am wishing?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I use a Philips Norelco GoStyler, Beard and Mustache Detailer for edging and a Philips Norelco BeardTrimmer 7300, vacuum trimmer with adjustable length settings (Model # QT4070/41) for trimming my beard. I keep mine longer, but it will get you the stubble look and catch most of the hairs.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

That makes me curious.

How do 70% of the guys in Hollywood movies do it?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I second the Norelco.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I love my Norelco OneBlade. Very fast and sharp.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The best all-around electric I've ever used - and still do - is the Braun Model 8985. I don't know if that exact model is still made. It has a cleaning/recharge base, and I can even use the razor in the shower. Not being a man, I can't attest to its ability to leave "stubbly face." However, it is THE BOMB when it comes to getting in, shall we say, more sensitive areas. 

I tried several other makes of electrics before I got this Braun. It was worth the extra price for me. JMO.

P.S. - I've loved the stubble on men's faces ever since Don Johnson started sporting it back in the mid-80's. S-E-X-Y.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> Apparently women prefer me with a little stubble. I used to just shave once a week or so, but I have been just using an electric hair clipper without a guard to get as close as I can. Seems to work out fine but makes a mess and maybe a bit big for the application.
> 
> Curious if there is a better option? I see these little rotating blade shavers but thinking that would not really get in tight areas well?
> 
> I also use this to trim chestiest and man scaping so would like a solution for all of this. Preferably a cordless. I am envisioning something that catches the hair? Maybe I am wishing?


*For all of the aforementioned, IMHO, you simply cant beat Norelco-Phillips with a stick!*


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, this seems too easy so far. Looks like a unanimous deal. I am looking at the 7200 model with the vacuum BUT I notice the little plastic guard and hoping you can use the trimmer without that guard and still get the correct hair length? There is no way I can edge my nose or sideburns with that guard on! I certainly like and need a device that will guide my wild hairs to get them all cut. They tend to grow in crazy directions. 

Also, just how low can you go with this? Will this work prefect as a neck trimmer or ear hair trimmer too? Obviously you can't do that stuff with a guard and I have 20yrs in LTRs with hair stylists....lol And all I have ever asked these women for is a damn trimmer I can use. Their response was "that's what I am here for".


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

You can take the guard off on the 7200 which does slim it down a bit. But that's why I mentioned the go styler, it's like half the width of a standard trimmer. Getting the mustache with a trimmer is a pain.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I use one of the cheaper norelcos...1mm guard.....wife likes it. I'd like a 2mm but next size up is 3mm


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I like the 2-3mm range for face. I just straight razor my top cheeks and neck line. 
I typically do everything in this order:

1) Trim stash w/ scissors, trim face with 3MM blade, use nose cleaner attachment
2) SHOWER
3) Shave neck/upper cheek
4) Wash Face, Use face towel to clean face, apply lotion/aftershave
5) Flip towel inside out, clean countertop of all hair

Done


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So much for the face, do any of you guys have a suggestion for the back?


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Ynot said:


> So much for the face, do any of you guys have a suggestion for the back?


https://www.amazon.com/MANGROOMER-P...119519&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=mangroomer&psc=1

I am a sasquatch and this thing has my back as smooth as a fat baby's ass. It works really well. Had it since 2015.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Ynot said:


> So much for the face, do any of you guys have a suggestion for the back?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Wahl Groomsman 9855, but not a real fan. It does ok, but I expected a bit better quality and it does not keep a charge for very long. I don’t have to use it that often because I don’t have Wookiee genetics (quite the opposite). 

But, if you are looking for better quality, this is one that I would not recommend. It has a lot of flexibility as far as different blade attachments, but the replacements do not replace easily or snap into place. As such you have to do a lot to finesse with each new attachment. When changing blades, the whole body sometimes disassembles too easily. Again, I don’t use that much but get two trims and then I have to plug it back in to recharge. And, while it is recharging, it acts the same as if the battery were drained. So, you can’t just use it on AC. The one upside, it does a quality trim. If you are looking for that short consistent stubbled look, this does a great job. And, if you have a beard, there is an attachments that allows for nice grooming height. It has eyebrow, nose and ear hair attachments. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

jorgegene said:


> That makes me curious.
> 
> How do 70% of the guys in Hollywood movies do it?


Daily styling by a professional.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Just figured I would chime back in. I bought the Norelco with the vacuum and I will be honest, I almost sent it back before trying it because I hated how it cannot get in tight areas. However, I seemed to find some ways around it, and I like it. I like that I can set the height and move right from stubble trim to sideburn, then take the guard off and trim my neck, etc. It seems to do all I needed and when trimming shorter hairs, the vacuum works pretty darn well and gets 95% of the hair. 

I still have to get the scissors out for trimming the nostril area and such but seems to do the bulk of it. 

I must be a stubble guy because I have had several women just touch my face and comment about the facial hair. Typically I would shave and let it grow for several days. Now I can find my best looking length and stay at that. Have not shaved in months and seems to have really helped with ingrown hair issues. 

I will say I have beard hair that seems to grow in different directions and I think the comb/guard could be much better at lifting hair for the cut head, but I am making do with it.


----------

